# Giant Deft bottom bracket drop



## bbradley (Jun 14, 2010)

Has anyone measured the bottom bracket drop on a M-sized 2014 Giant Defy. I'm deciding between the Defy and Specialized Roubaix.


----------



## hazilim (Jan 17, 2012)

bbradley:
Mine measures as follows:
Hub to floor = 13 1/2"
BB center to floor = 10 11/16"

BB drop = 2 13/16"

Bob


----------

